# Ipod, PS3 + Handy Vertrag



## devon (18. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe von einem Freund gehört das man bei Ebay zB. einen Ipod Touch sich auswählt und dann dazu muss man noch zwei Handy Vertäge abschließen und von dem Verkäufer kriegt man noch die Kosten für den Handy vertrag erstattet man kriegt also zwei Handy Verträge die 15 im Monat kosten und dann noch ca. 720 für die Kosten den Handy vertrags , man zahlt nur 30 anschlussgebür, doch er will mir nicht sagen wo es diese Aktionen gibt, kennt einer so eine Seite?


----------



## low- (18. April 2008)

Ich weiß was du meinst ! Aber ich glaube diese Verträge sind nicht grade von den seriösten Anbietern! Auf DSF laufen oft werbungen für sowas xD Irgendwas in Richtung getmoblie oder so


----------



## devon (18. April 2008)

also da is es ja so das man ein Prämie kriegt und dann ein vertrag dazu und dass für 0 nur den Vertrag muss man noch Monatlich zahlen.


----------



## der_schnitter (18. April 2008)

So nen Vertrag würde ich auf keinen Fall abschließen...meist Lockvogelangebote oder so was und du wirst da ganz schön ausgeschlachtet wie ein Sparschwein


----------



## Janny (19. April 2008)

Würde ich auch sagen. sowas würde ich nie abschließen, das ist nur abzocke!


----------



## ugimen (22. April 2008)

tja leute,
ich habs getan (ja, ich geb es zu)
und ich bin nun stolzer besitzer eines LG 32° TFT-TV und einer PS3-40gb
zusätzlich 2 handy-verträge reicher ( a 15 im monat).


----------



## devon (22. April 2008)

ja und sowas gibts mit dem dass man die VertagsKosten erstattet kriegt, aber ich finds ned


----------



## SeoP (24. April 2008)

ugimen schrieb:


> tja leute,
> ich habs getan (ja, ich geb es zu)
> und ich bin nun stolzer besitzer eines LG 32° TFT-TV und einer PS3-40gb
> zusätzlich 2 handy-verträge reicher ( a 15 im monat).


 
diiiick!
Da hast Du ein absolutes Schnaeppchen gemacht
warscheinlich wurde Dir sogar angeboten deinen Namen auf die Rueckseite der Handys eingravieren zu lassen...
Nun, lass mich raten, deine Verbindung in mobile Netze kosten 0.49Euro/min und zum Festnetz schlappe 0.59Euro/min?

Vertragslaufzeit auch 2 Jahre, und ich drueck Dir die Daumen (ohne Spass, dass mach ich ernsthaft) dass Du rechtzeitig kuendigst (am besten nach dem ersten Monat ab Beginn des Vertrages) und sich dein vertrag nicht verlaengert (um weitere 24 Monate...nicht12)


----------



## ugimen (28. April 2008)

SeoP schrieb:


> diiiick!
> Da hast Du ein absolutes Schnaeppchen gemacht




kann schon sein...danke
ich geb dir mal so einen anhaltspunkt.
niemand wird gezwungen zu telefonieren.
niemand muss simsen.
ich zahle á sim karte knappe 15 im monat, was auch noch mindestumsatz ist.
also kann ich im notfall ca.15(oder weniger) telefonieren oder sms schreiben und ich zahle trotzdem die monatliche rate(quasie).
aber das mit dem rechtzeitig kündigen und so...
danke, werde ich versuchen zu schaffen.

mal so hoch gerechnet :
vertrag´s wert : minimum > 720
vertrag´s prämien : minimum > 944

eigentlicher gewinn also ca. 224


dachte sich der anbieter,beim vorschlag von der azubiene,über diesen mobilvertrag...
dachte sich der anbieter,bei erklärung von der azubiene,über die versteckten kosten die jeder übersehen sollte...
dachte sich der kunde, als er sich den vertrag zum 4ten mal durch gelesen hatte bevor unterschrieben wurde...


----------



## Chiller1 (30. April 2009)

Hi, bin grad zufällig hier reingestolpert und wollte mal kurz los werden, dass Anbieter von Handy Bundles nicht immer unseriös ein müssen.

Ich habe mir auch ein Handy Bundles bei Nur die Besten Handys und Handy Bundles im Netz  Handy Handyvertrag Handyangebote auch ohne Schufa mglich  Handy Handyvertrag Handyangebote auch ohne Schufa mglich geordert und bin damit zufrieden.

Gruß Chiller


----------



## feivel (30. April 2009)

ich hab vor sowas auch immer muffe..da man da ja nich so einfach wieder rauskommt. freunde von mir haben gute erfahrungen mit eteleon.de gemacht..
aber trotzdem hab ich da einen heiden respekt...

ich spar dann doch lieber und kauf die sachen auch wenns länger dauert..


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2009)

oder man macht einfach nen normalen ratenvertrag und nicht so nen "versteckten", da weiß man, was einen erwartet, und hat auch nen bekannten shop als DIREKTEN ansprechpartner.


----------



## Doc_Evil (30. April 2009)

Nicht alle sind unseriös!
Die Menge machts. Kleines Beispiel:

Ich als Händler bekomme 100€ pro Vertrag.
Der Händler im Laden neben mir auch, für den gleichen Vertrag.

Ich aber sage meinen Kunden
"Ich geb dir 50 Euro wenn du den Vertrag bei mir machst!"

Wer meint ihr verdient mehr Geld 

Sowas macht sogar MM.
Da gibts auch eine PS3 dazu, nur halt zu schlechteren Konditionen.
Es gibt ein sehr gutes Forum in dem auch Angebote gepostet werden.
Wobei der Vertrag den sich der Ersteller hier wünscht wohl nicht möglich sein wird. Meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall nicht von einem seriösen Anbieter!

EDIT:
Ich habs auch gemacht und bereue es nicht. Warum auch?
240€ für eine PS3 mit Singstar mit original T-Mobile Datantarif.
Macht nen 10ner im Monat der garnicht auffällt.


----------



## feivel (30. April 2009)

datatarif? was ist das für einer?
fürs mobile surfen?
und was kosten dann die einheiten?


----------



## Arctosa (9. Mai 2009)

Bei solchen Hanndyverträgen muss man aufpassen, das die tatsächlichen monatlichen Kosten nicht den Wert der Prämie übersteigen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. August 2009)

Mhhh ..... also ..... es sagt ja keiner, dass man die Handykarten benutzen muss, oder ?! ^^


Sofern die Prämien an Wert die Gesamt-Mindestkosten des Vertrages übersteigen (sagen wir mal: Prämienwert ~900 €, man bekommt 2 Handyverträge zu je 15€ Mindestbetrag im Monat, sprich 2x 15€ x 24 Monate = 720€), dann lohnt sich das "eigentlich", kommt auf die Heinheiten des Vertrages an ..... im Idealfall wirft man die Knebelhandykarten in die nächstbeste Ecke, und freut sich, dass man ~200€ gespart hat, und das Ganze im Grunde für einen nur eine Ratenfinanzierung der Prämien ist. 

Wie gesagt, Kleingedrucktes lesen, aber wenn das so funktioniert ists eigentlich ein gutes Angebot - für den Kunden 



Ist mir eh wurscht, ich hab zwar auch nen ziemlichen Knebelvertrag, und werde ausgenommen, das aber bei einem seriösen Anbieter, wo ich von vornerein wusste, dass es eigentlich viel zu teuer ist, aber naja, jedem das seine xD (iPhone + Vertrag)


----------



## dot (9. August 2009)

Aufpassen, denn es gibt noch so kleine Haken, dass man Strafsteuer bezahlen muss, wenn man die Karten ueberhaupt nicht nutzt (ala xEu im Monat). Zusaetzlich gibt es oftmals Jamba & Co Abos dazu die man umgehen selber kuendigen muss.
Aber ansonsten kann das schon aufgehen, wenn man es mal durchrechnet. Muss man halt sehen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. August 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Aufpassen, denn es gibt noch so kleine Haken, dass man Strafsteuer bezahlen muss, wenn man die Karten ueberhaupt nicht nutzt (ala xEu im Monat). Zusaetzlich gibt es oftmals Jamba & Co Abos dazu die man umgehen selber kuendigen muss.
> Aber ansonsten kann das schon aufgehen, wenn man es mal durchrechnet. Muss man halt sehen.


Sagte ich ja: Kleingedrucktes durchlesen, gegebenenfalls einmal im Monat kurz ins Handy rein und eventuelle Inklusivminuten o.ä. verquaseln, um nicht negativ aufzufallen


----------



## Atel79 (9. August 2009)

also ich habe damals einen vertrag gemacht da habe ich 930€ cash bekommen für einen dual vertrag 33 im monat das heisst ich habe 138 € gewinn gemacht


----------



## MARIIIO (11. November 2009)

Halt solche Verträge für zu gefährlich, als dass man versuchen sollte, dadurch einen "Gewinn" zu erzielen.
SternTV hatte mal einen Test gemacht mit GetMobile: Ein Bundle bestellt, mit Zeugen und weisen Handschuhen ausgepackt, sich die Seriennummern der geräte aufgeschrieben, wieder eingepackt und innerhalb von 14 Tagen per einschreiben zurückgeschickt, um den vetrag gemäß dem telekomunikations-bestell-gedöhns nicht wirksam werden zu lassen. 

Ende vom Lied: Es wurden Fotos von den geräten mit angeblichen gebrauchsspuren und Beschädigungen geschickt und so die Bezahlung eines horenden Wertverlusts verlangt. Dreisterweise waren das auf den Fotos nicht die gleichen geräte, wie man an den seriennummern erkennen konnte!

Meiner Meinung nach hammermäßige Verarsche, und warum sollte jemand einen roller, eine Playstation, handys, flatscreens, usw für 0€ anbieten?
Das entzieht sich doch jeder Logik!!! Warum dann nicht einen Vertrag mit einer ausgewiesenen, transparenten montalichen Rate und alles sind glücklich? Allein schon die 0€ bei vertragsabschluss zeigen doch, dass die firmen irgendwie mit der dummheit und gutgläubigkeit der leute geld machen wollen...

Könnte mich stundenlang über dieses Thema aufregen, einerseits über die firmen, andererseits gibt es diese machenschaften nur, weil es leider viele Leute gibt die wirklich zu doof sind und genau darauf reinfallen... Klar dass sich dafür dann irgendwann ein markt entwickelt. Angebot und Nachfrage 

Die Handys sind meistens uralt, die roller china-schrott, außerdem brauchen die meisten gar keinen roller, aber da das angebot "sooo günstig ist"... Minutenpreise die einem die haare zu berge stehen lassen, tausende teure extraklauseln im vertrag, ARGH


----------

